# Just had surgery yesterday.



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I just had total thyroidectomy yesterday. Feeling pretty good actually. Last night I had trouble keeping even a popsicle down but I think that was the morphine. Got released to a regular diet at 3am today after I ate a whole plate of fruit... and have been eating quite normal food (including Arby's on the way home) since then!  Have Norco for the pain (which is honestly not too bad) and have to take tums as a calcium suppliment till the parathyroids stop freaking out. I'm starting Cytomel tomorrow morning, and just have enough to get me through my follow-up visit with the surgeon. After that, I'll probably get transitioned back to my GP to manage the meds, not an endocrinologist.

All in all, it was not a terrible experience. I was really scared going into surgery, but once I was in the OR honestly the last thing I remember was moving from the bed to the operating table. The anesthesia must have started almost immediately because I saw the other people in the room and then I don't remember anything else...  Till I woke up in recovery and told them to tell my mom and grandma I was awake. It's been a lot less scary of an experience than even the anticipation. So if anyone else is getting ready to go through this, I just want to note that I was panicking SO bad before, but it was really not bad at all.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I zonked-out about the same place you did! I remember putting on the hospital gown, getting back in bed and almost immediately the anesthesiologist came in to ask if I had any questions...the next thing I knew I was waking-up with my whole family staring at me!!

When I was 40, I had to have a total hysterectomy. The first thing I remember as I was waking-up was my late father offering me a cup of coffee and a doughnut. :sick0025: I don't think I've ever felt more nauseated in my life!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you had a relatively easy time.  I know lots of people who are about to have this surgery appreciate you letting us all know!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jshep said:


> Well I just had total thyroidectomy yesterday. Feeling pretty good actually. Last night I had trouble keeping even a popsicle down but I think that was the morphine. Got released to a regular diet at 3am today after I ate a whole plate of fruit... and have been eating quite normal food (including Arby's on the way home) since then!  Have Norco for the pain (which is honestly not too bad) and have to take tums as a calcium suppliment till the parathyroids stop freaking out. I'm starting Cytomel tomorrow morning, and just have enough to get me through my follow-up visit with the surgeon. After that, I'll probably get transitioned back to my GP to manage the meds, not an endocrinologist.
> 
> All in all, it was not a terrible experience. I was really scared going into surgery, but once I was in the OR honestly the last thing I remember was moving from the bed to the operating table. The anesthesia must have started almost immediately because I saw the other people in the room and then I don't remember anything else...  Till I woke up in recovery and told them to tell my mom and grandma I was awake. It's been a lot less scary of an experience than even the anticipation. So if anyone else is getting ready to go through this, I just want to note that I was panicking SO bad before, but it was really not bad at all.


It is soooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and that all went well.

Now you just take it easy and pamper yourself to the enth degree!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

Pain is almost completely gone already! Still taking my pain meds early evening each day and then taking a nap. I've been fairly active in the mornings so I think it's just soreness saying get your bum back in bed and rest... trying to listen to my body! But also can't stand just laying in bed for TOO long at a time. A friend is coming by to visit soon I think so that's fun.  Also, I've only been on the cytomel for 2 days but my hormones don't feel out of whack... maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones where they got the dosage right on the first shot! that would be great! My follow-up with the surgeon is on Monday. Hoping he'll release me to go back to work next week. I won't go back full time straight away, but I'll probably go back like half a day toward the end of the week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jshep said:


> Pain is almost completely gone already! Still taking my pain meds early evening each day and then taking a nap. I've been fairly active in the mornings so I think it's just soreness saying get your bum back in bed and rest... trying to listen to my body! But also can't stand just laying in bed for TOO long at a time. A friend is coming by to visit soon I think so that's fun.  Also, I've only been on the cytomel for 2 days but my hormones don't feel out of whack... maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones where they got the dosage right on the first shot! that would be great! My follow-up with the surgeon is on Monday. Hoping he'll release me to go back to work next week. I won't go back full time straight away, but I'll probably go back like half a day toward the end of the week.


I'm curious - do you split the Cytomel doses? I take 12.5mcg daily and have to split them as not to "feel" them.

So glad to hear your surgery went smoothly - I too was a wreck up until they gave me the first IV of happy juice. My pain was manageable on Motrin within 24 hours post op and thankfully my parathyroid glands had no negative reaction.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah, you are so lucky! Did the TT reveal cancer? They did a frozen section of my nodule and it revealed cancer. I was in the hospital for 5 days!!!! I am also glad to hear that I was not the only person puking my guts out after surgery!!!! I agree that there is not much to freak about going into surgery. I had an appendectomy last Dec and that was WAY worse! It's still a serious surgery. My vocal cords were damaged in my TT so it has been a very different road for me. Seeing these posts that you had no issues makes me SO happy that another person hasn't had to experience what I have!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

interpret77 said:


> I am also glad to hear that I was not the only person puking my guts out after surgery!!!! I agree that there is not much to freak about going into surgery.


I feel your pain on this one, interpret77. I threw up for at least 24 hours after my first surgery (my first one was just a partial thyroidectomy)...EVERY time I would stand up to go to the bathroom. I made sure that was very clear to them prior to my second surgery (completion thyroidectomy), and it was a totally different experience! They put something in the anesthesia that prevented me from getting sick, and it worked quite well! 

I hope your vocal cords are doing better????


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

My cytomel was 25 mcg and a full dose, but I didn't really "feel" it or feel any different than ever before. Tomorrow I will start synthroid, I believe 150 mcg. Don't have the bottle handy. Just had my follow-up with the surgeon today. The 3.8 cm nodule was totally benign but the small 7mm one on the other side was papillary cancer. cool thing is that with tumors smaller than 10mm (1 cm) the risk that it has spread or will recur is sooooooo small that they don't recommend RAI. So it seems that even though it WAS cancer, it's gone now and my treatment is done... just have to heal and get my synthroid dosage figured out.  crossing my fingers that i'll be one of the lucky ones who get the right dosage from the start!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

you know, I keep going back and forth with how I feel about not having to do the RAI. ultimately, from the start I really didn't want to. I don't like the idea of exposing my body to radiation like that... but... part of me worries that since it WAS cancer, it could come back... yeah, it was a teeny tiny tumor, and the likelihood of recurrence in people who have had less that 1cm tumors is apparently VERRRRRY low... but... my doctor also told me from the onset of this whole issue that the likelihood I had cancer was really low, too, and hey look, it was cancer! What do you guys think? I mean, the surgeon says I don't need it. Do I take his word for it and move on, or is it something I should consider or seek a second opinion on? I would appreciated your thoughts!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I must have had the smallest papillary cancer ever discovered! Mine was only 1.5 mm. My surgeon was the first to say I didn't need RAI - he said whatever might someday kill me, it wouldn't be thyroid cancer...and I'm convinced he wouldn't have said that if he didn't truly believe it.

Even with the tiny cancer, I'm still referred to at the doctor's office as a "cancer patient". I'll have regular Thyrogobulin Tumor Marker blood tests for five years and I'm fine with that. If anything unusual shows-up, then the doctor schedules other tests. I had the first Thyrogobulin Tumor Marker panel 3 months post surgery and I have another one next month.

My thyroid was three times bigger than expected and the surgeon described it as "full of cysts and nodules". I never had FNA.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

jshep said:


> you know, I keep going back and forth with how I feel about not having to do the RAI. ultimately, from the start I really didn't want to. I don't like the idea of exposing my body to radiation like that... but... part of me worries that since it WAS cancer, it could come back... yeah, it was a teeny tiny tumor, and the likelihood of recurrence in people who have had less that 1cm tumors is apparently VERRRRRY low... but... my doctor also told me from the onset of this whole issue that the likelihood I had cancer was really low, too, and hey look, it was cancer! What do you guys think? I mean, the surgeon says I don't need it. Do I take his word for it and move on, or is it something I should consider or seek a second opinion on? I would appreciated your thoughts!


The percentage of the nodules being cancer for me was very low. It turned out to be papillary cancer, several small nodules with and one big one without. The ENT told me that people can have these small nodules with cancer and never know it. He called it an incidental, and is quite common. Anything under 1 cm doesn't need RAI. Although, I do think once you have had cancer of any size, they do monitor for changes and are quick to act if changes appear.

I had a blip in March with neck swelling. I was seen by the ENT immediately, had an ultrasound, FNA of 2 new growths and all clear.

Just relax, enjoy life and listen to your body. Easier said than done, I know!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

jshep said:


> you know, I keep going back and forth with how I feel about not having to do the RAI. ultimately, from the start I really didn't want to. I don't like the idea of exposing my body to radiation like that... but... part of me worries that since it WAS cancer, it could come back... yeah, it was a teeny tiny tumor, and the likelihood of recurrence in people who have had less that 1cm tumors is apparently VERRRRRY low... but... my doctor also told me from the onset of this whole issue that the likelihood I had cancer was really low, too, and hey look, it was cancer! What do you guys think? I mean, the surgeon says I don't need it. Do I take his word for it and move on, or is it something I should consider or seek a second opinion on? I would appreciated your thoughts!


I appreciate your concerns, but consider this...having the RAI increases your risk (minimally, but still) for things like leukemia (and, in women, breast cancer). So whatever very teeny minimal risk you might be taking by NOT having the RAI is weighed against the very teeny minimal risk of developing another type of cancer.

Hang tight...I think you're on the right path


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good advice, Joplin....and look at that new TSH, wooohooo! Hope you are feeling fantastic...you know, roofing, running with the marine and taming wild horses! LOL!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well. I told you if my husband said it was nothing well then it must be true....this coming from a man that wines about the common cold....

OCEAN


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Good advice, Joplin....and look at that new TSH, wooohooo! Hope you are feeling fantastic...you know, roofing, running with the marine and taming wild horses! LOL!


Feeling really, really fantastic.......keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way...thanks for the good wishes.


----------

